# IndraDrive C, Profibus und LabVIEW



## kola86 (8 März 2011)

Hallo!

Ich beschäftige mich schon seit einigen Tagen mit dem dem Profibus und bisher habe ich einiges an Informationen über den Profibus zusammengetragen, jedoch gelingt es mir nicht den Antrieb über LabVIEW Pb zu steuern. Mit der Software von Bosch Rexroth jedoch schon. 
Folgender Motor soll betrieben werden: HCS02.1E-W0054.pdf 

Laut dem PDF     gettingstarted_win_dp-master_e.pdf muss ich mit dem Comsoft Configurator II erst die Masters und Slaves Parametrieren um danach mit LabVIEW darauf zugreifen zu können. So weit kommt es aber nicht, da ich nicht weiß welche Module, Words, oder Tags dem Slave hinzugefügt werden müssen. 

Durch probieren habe ich herausgefunden, dass jeweils einer der vier Parameter zum Slave hinzugefügt werden müss: Slaves funktionieren.png
Online Slave Eigenschaften - Module.png module.jpg 

*Mein Hauptanliegen*: Wie kommuniziere ich mit dem Slave und welche Parameter/Module/Tags müssen gesetzt werden?

Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich euch sehr verbunden.
Danke

Grüße
Kola86


----------



## Nordischerjung (8 März 2011)

Moin,

ich weiß nicht ob es das Gleiche ist, aber den Bosch über PB steuere ich mit 5 Words ParaCh und 9 Words IN-/Output, In-Out musst du nach bedarf anpassen.
Vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## kola86 (9 März 2011)

*Moin moin,*

Danke erst mal für die Hilfe!

Nun ja... zumindest wird keine Fehler angezeigt, wenn ich das deinem Bild nachbaue. Jedoch wird bei meinen Parametern auch kein Fehler angezeigt. Mittlerweile aber "IndraDrive RX06 is OK but has diagnostic!".

Dem außer Acht gelassen. Wie kann ich denn jetzt mit meinem Antrieb kommunizieren? Hast du da irgendwelche Tags gesetzt? Ich habe hier irgendwelche Protokolle und Telegrammformate für den Profibus:
http://www.profibus.felser.ch/index.html?telegrammformate.htm
Bin ich damit den auf der richtigen Spur?


----------



## kola86 (25 März 2011)

*selber gelöst*

So... nur um diesen Thread zu schließen. Das Problem ist gelöst.

Um es kurz und knapp zu machen:
Man muss in der Hersteller Software (in diesem Falle IndraWorks) nach den Parameter suchen. Da werden die Bytes gesendet. In Comsoft werden dann nach diesen der Profibus Driver in LabVIEW eingestellt und dann kann man erst in wirklich in LabVIEW weiter machen. 
Dann muss man in der IndraWorks Hilfe nach diesen Parametern (Statuswort, ganz wichtig!) suchen. Fast fertig... der Rest in dann zum selber ausprobieren.


----------

